# [SOLVED] frozen throne wont let me go on to Bnet



## davidvoong (Mar 14, 2009)

I installed warcraft 3 frozen throne onto my laptop, but whenever i try to go to battle net it says "There was an error writing to your hard drive while trying to download a file from battle.net. You may have to free some space. Please check your hard drive and try again." i dont understand what the problem is because there is tons of space on my hard drive so can someone please help me?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: frozen throne wont let me go on to Bnet*

find the game's folder and right click on it
properties
security tab
"edit"
full control for all users


----------



## davidvoong (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: frozen throne wont let me go on to Bnet*

thank you mc ninja guy i just tried that and it worked


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

sweet!

your welcome!


----------

